# Golden Record Spooky Halloween Hits



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Ordered, thank you for the heads up.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up...mine is ordered too. Does anyone have a track list? This is all I could find: "Golden Records Spooky Halloween Hits will jazz up any Halloween party including favorites such as "Halloween Dance," "My Friend The Ghost" and the all-time favorite classic "H-A-Double-L-O-WDouble- E-N Spells Halloween." I agree with Halloweiner; we need to support albums like this (i.e. ones that don't rehash the same classics (often watered-down by uninspired cover artists) over-and-over again).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have yet to find a tracklisting ... hope it has something new (to me)!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Big note: Amazon is charging 2x the price of other retailers. Amazon is charging a little over $11. Heads up to pre-order the album elsewhere where it is being sold for under $6! 

Edit to add: Just ordered this at Follet (site for teachers & parents) where price was less than $6 and it had free shipping. Not sure of the track listing (searched everywhere) but it should be comprised of old time songs geared towards children


----------



## the_grim (Sep 16, 2012)

Kardec251985 said:


> Big note: Amazon is charging 2x the price of other retailers. Amazon is charging a little over $11. Heads up to pre-order the album elsewhere where it is being sold for under $6!
> 
> Edit to add: Just ordered this at Follet (site for teachers & parents) where price was less than $6 and it had free shipping. Not sure of the track listing (searched everywhere) but it should be comprised of old time songs geared towards children


Looks like they've lowered their price on it at Amazon. I just bought it for $6.38. I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## dixienites (Aug 12, 2011)

The song list is up on Amazon... kind of disappointing. "Halloween Howls" by Andrew Gold is hard to beat... may he R.I.P.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rats. Almost every track is from Kay Lande and Wade Denning's 1969 album or from the Wonderland Singers 1974 album.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Kind of figured they'd rehash their library. I'm still interested in "cleaner" versions than I have (although the nostalgic crackle of LPs is nice too). As already stated here, the track list is up: 

1. Halloween Macabre
2. The Pumpkin Tells
3. Trick or Treat
4. Witch's Stew
5. Halloween Dance
6. Halloween Friends
7. The Pumpkin Man
8. My Friend the Ghost
9. Stuck On a Broomstick
10. Halloween Is All Around Us
11. A Weird Happening
12. Guess What I Am
13. We Are the Witches Three
14. The Ghost's Lament
15. A Halloween Song
16. The Pumpkin On the Vine
17. It's a Good Old Halloween
18. The Strange Three
19. As the Witches Go Flying Along
20. Have a Happy Halloween

Samples at: http://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Hallow...3906&sr=8-1&keywords=halloween+golden+records


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

I got my copy last week from Amazon. I like having the cleaned up versions of the songs too. It's a fun listen and the price is right.


----------

